# altima 96



## txiki (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello:
I have the chance to buy a 96 altima, automatic 98K miles and the body is a good shape.
I can have it for around 1000, but they told me that probably is going to need the cylinder head replaced. My question , is this a good buy? If so, how much can cost to replaced the head? Thanks.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

txiki said:


> Hello:
> I have the chance to buy a 96 altima, automatic 98K miles and the body is a good shape.
> I can have it for around 1000, but they told me that probably is going to need the cylinder head replaced. My question , is this a good buy? If so, how much can cost to replaced the head? Thanks.


When a car cylinder head is blown, it means it will need another motor; if you replace a cylinder head it will only run for a few more months, so another motor will be needed. So you're probably looking at 1000-1500 more dollars after that.


----------



## txiki (Nov 10, 2006)

The couple that is selling the car told me that the head gsaket was replaced and now the car does not overheat, but in Nissan they told them that probably the head is crack. Is the head crack the same as head blown? Thank you for the help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if the head is cracked then yes, its just like being blown. it wont hold pressure around the cracked area. replacing the head on an altima is a pretty involved job. unless you have mechanic skills, you shouldnt buy the vehicle.


----------



## txiki (Nov 10, 2006)

AsleepAltima said:


> if the head is cracked then yes, its just like being blown. it wont hold pressure around the cracked area. replacing the head on an altima is a pretty involved job. unless you have mechanic skills, you shouldnt buy the vehicle.


Ok, one more, if the head is crack, do I need to replace the engine too? Or just change the head and go? Thanks again


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can get away with changing the head and head gasket as long as the job is done correctly, but to be perfectly honest with you, it will be much cheaper to get a known good used engine and replace the entire engine.


----------

